# Good Breeder in Illinois/Wisconsin?



## MPSimecek (Aug 1, 2013)

Hello..

We recently lost our 13 year old Havanese to Heart and Kidney Failure. It was/is very sad and I miss him terribly. I am really missing the companionship so am thinking ahead to another puppy in the next year.

I've found a couple of breeders around here, and visited one in the home and thought she was pretty nice and the dogs are definitely raised in a loving environment. 

However, I don't know anyone who bought any dogs from her. I just want to be sure I check out all options.

We bought our first Havanese from Prairiewind when we lived out west. However, I'd like to avoid flying to get a puppy. If I lived near her, we'd definitely go back. 

I'm looking for any recommendations for breeders closer to our area here, to be sure I check them all out.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

MPSimecek said:


> Hello..
> 
> We recently lost our 13 year old Havanese to Heart and Kidney Failure. It was/is very sad and I miss him terribly. I am really missing the companionship so am thinking ahead to another puppy in the next year.
> 
> ...


It's not something I would be comfortable doing, but there are several forum members with Prairiwind dogs, who had the puppy flown to them. So I know Prairiwind will ship, and other people have been happy with doing that.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

or you could get a Prariewind hav and go pick he/she UP?


----------



## Ltartof (Sep 17, 2018)

We got our guy from a small breeder in Elmhurst Illinois, if you have not already found someone. PM me.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

This is a post from 2013.


----------

